# Just tied Plants to drift wood.



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just tied an Anubias Barteri and Java fern to a piece of driftwood with some fishing line. How long do you think it will take for the plants to latch on to the driftwood? Both seem to have healthy roots.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Could be a while i have an anubias tied off and has been for almost 6 months and its still not attached by anything but the string.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's different with every plant. I use sewing thread with mine and never untie it. I know that after a year my Java Fern was for sure attached (and the mass amount of babies it sprouted were also attached.) You can leave the line there forever and it won't hurt anything.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Dfrost1189 said:


> I just tied an Anubias Barteri and Java fern to a piece of driftwood with some fishing line. How long do you think it will take for the plants to latch on to the driftwood? Both seem to have healthy roots.


Hello D...

If you float the driftwood, the plant growth will be somewhat faster, because the plant is directly under the light source. The Java fern will attach within a couple of weeks, the Anubias with the much thicker roots will take twice that long. I've found in my tanks that Anubias does slightly better attached to a large piece of lava rock. You can speed growth a little by flushing a lot of pure, treated tap water through your tank weekly. This will keep a high level of minerals in the water. They're good for plants.

B


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I use thread to tie my plants to wood. The thread will deteriorate over time and by that time the plants have usually taken root.


----------

